# January Mash-up (4th Feb 2006)



## Isambard (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I know you're all gonna hate me but anyway.

Since the Mash-Up got cancelled cos DJBS is going to America for a cup of tea or something there was talk of having one in January.
Suits me fine as in Feburary / March when Kabu is on I might have to go to China for work  - and January is my birfday!

BUT, as I'm going to Australia in a couple of weeks and not back till Xmas, I'd really like to get a date so I can make plans and arrange to get a lift up from Zummerzet on Jethro's hay cart.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2005)

not too early in the month as everyone will be broke/still drunk/ on the wagon for a while at the beginning of the month.

having a party at the end of jan/early feb would allow time for bank balances and brain cells to recover from xmas/ny


----------



## easy g (Oct 25, 2005)

what exactly is a 'mash up'?


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 25, 2005)

Its the west country sport of throwing mashed tatters at the ceiling


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 25, 2005)

Easy G you'll find out mate dont worry and they get very messy indeed   


So Mr Bard where and when then ? 


*whispers over behind hand* 
If you start the thread you've gotta organize it


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 25, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Easy G you'll find out mate dont worry and they get very messy indeed
> 
> 
> So Mr Bard where and when then ?
> ...




Oh dear, see what u have done now..Isa organising it.....all in rubber folks    get ya orders for xmas in


----------



## easy g (Oct 25, 2005)

will a nice pint of mild available


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Isambard (Oct 25, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> will a nice pint of mild available



Well I do hope we'll be going to out "usual" pub cos there's some nice beers there as does the one near Hamster Mansions which I think has Bath Ales, though I've never made it in there yet!  





			
				on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Its the west country sport of throwing mashed tatters at the ceiling



and talking like this:


----------



## Iam (Oct 25, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

>



Those iron tablets are really working, eh?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 25, 2005)

The rough rusty edges can really nip mind!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 25, 2005)

Oi oi, Izzy-wizzy! 

Which late Jan/early Feb weekend(s) would suit you then?  Cos I'm happy to host it as long as the date fits.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got an assignment due in on 10th January, so, anytime after that would be okay...you wanna post a poll, Isambard?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 25, 2005)

PM comingatcha Hammy!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice poll. 

I'm happy to host a mash-up on any of those dates, so I'm gonna hold off voting and see what the rest of you think.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 25, 2005)

28/29 is better for me - after pay day, innit.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 25, 2005)

It's also Isambard's birthday on 28th, which would be extra jolly.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 25, 2005)

Why isn't it a publick poll?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 25, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> It's also Isambard's birthday on 28th, which would be extra jolly.



Yay - sounding like a plan...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> Those iron tablets are really working, eh?



LOL that made me giggle so it did!  

End of Jan sounds good to me also...no doubt _him indoors_ will be flying out to 'cali forn I A' or somewhere else across the Atlantic


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2005)

28/29 looooooking sweet


----------



## Isambard (Oct 26, 2005)

<Reminds self to contact "Be Hay" tomorrow regarding "Jethro's Tractor">

<Reminds various North Somerset anarchists to organise very important meeting around that time>


----------



## Isambard (Oct 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> no doubt _him indoors_ will be flying out to 'cali forn I A' or somewhere else across the Atlantic



Flat Holm / Steep Holm ?
Well kind of the Atlantic I 'spose!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> LOL that made me giggle so it did!
> 
> End of Jan sounds good to me also...no doubt _him indoors_ will be flying out to 'cali forn I A' or somewhere else across the Atlantic




I aint saying nothing as I cant commit to anything at the mo without it getting fucked up and having to cancel. But likelyhood is from the 11th Jan to Feb 1st I'm out of the picture. So if its in that time you'll need to find some entertainment guys


So Im just gonna say you lot sort out the date, if Im here I'll be there with decks and stuff. . .  if Im not I cant. . .  sorry


----------



## Maggot (Oct 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So Im just gonna say you lot sort out the date, if Im here I'll be there with decks and stuff. . .  if Im not I cant. . .  sorry


It would be a bummer if you couldn't make it, but I don't think we should cancel if you can't. Rubbershoes is a good Dj and between us we could get an evening of top tunes together.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 26, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> It would be a bummer if you couldn't make it, but I don't think we should cancel if you can't. Rubbershoes is a good Dj and between us we could get an evening of top tunes together.




I wouldn't dream of saying cancel it cos I cant make it. 

I was saying you'll have to get some decks or entertainment sorted out if its when Im not around.

Kali's got a karaoke machine as well that I know she's itching to get everyone on


----------



## Isambard (Oct 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Kali's got a karaoke machine as well that I know she's itching to get everyone on



You really don't want to hear me do karaoke!   

I mostly do Abba and Baccara unless its a work thingy when I do "Country Roads".


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 26, 2005)

I dont care when this is so i am going for the "I am a sheep who cant be arsed to vote" option and will just do what everyone else does


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Kali's got a karaoke machine as well that I know she's itching to get everyone on




i'm busy that night 

i've done karaoke. 

once.

 that was enough

i was stone cold sober at the time and don't think the cafe would have served me lunch if i hadn't had a go


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I wouldn't dream of saying cancel it cos I cant make it.


Ah, but the rest of us might! 

Can you make the first weekend in February?  Cos a little bird told me that Isambard can make it then...


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 26, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I dont care when this is so i am going for the "I am a sheep who cant be arsed to vote" option and will just do what everyone else does



Me too, as long as it's not Feb 14th as we might be going away for a romantic Valentine's weekend to, er, watch Leeds play Watford.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> You really don't want to hear me do karaoke!
> 
> I mostly do Abba and Baccara unless its a work thingy when I do "Country Roads".



IT SO HAS TO BE DONE! I'll sing Baccara wiv ya! I can do the accent...and the look   


"Mister
Your eyes are full of hesitation
Sure makes me wonder
If you know what you're looking for.
Baby
I wanna keep me reputation
*I'm a sensation
You try me once, you'll beg for more*"

Altogether now....oooooooooooh....YES SIR!


Izzy and fizzy do Baccara!


----------



## Mation (Oct 27, 2005)

May I mash up too, please? Any weekend in January is fine for me at the moment.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes Mation my dear, you may.   

However after prolonged behind-the-scenes negotiations the date of the January mash-up has now been democratically decided upon, and it is:

<drum roll>


Saturday 4th February!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 27, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> IT SO HAS TO BE DONE! I'll sing Baccara wiv ya!



Well "Aye Aye Sailor" as the song goes!
Note new tagline gorgeous!  


Thanks to Hammy, Peoples Commissar of the Mash Up Soviet for providing "strong leadership" !


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## oooomegrapes (Oct 30, 2005)

newbies welcome??


----------



## sparkling (Oct 30, 2005)

<smallVoice>  I would prefer Jan as am off off to Italy in Feb and only have so much money...but more importantly I want DJBS to be there or I'm not coming <stamps foot and sulks>  It just won't be the same without him so just let me know when he and Fizz are free and then I'll arrange leave and stuff.....

<waves to lovely Fat Hampster, Isambard, and Shells and anyone else as well I suppose>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 31, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ...and anyone else as well I suppose>



'anyone else'?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 31, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> <smallVoice>  off to Italy in Feb



Prague...Italy...my but we are the eternal jet setter these days!   

Lucky sparkly thang you...TBH Oh sparkly five pronged facilitating princess of the sea bed...I think January is gonna be out for us...oh yes...dictating responsiblities again   

BUT...peace and love shall reign in the city of the truth...joy and 'appiness for I an I innit


----------



## sparkling (Oct 31, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 'anyone else'?




You know I love you all...twas just the red wine talking last night.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 31, 2005)

So how was Praha Sparkly one?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 31, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> more importantly I want DJBS to be there or I'm not coming <stamps foot and sulks>


We settled on Feb 4th because we know bombscare won't be there in January, but he _might_ be able to make it at the start of February...'tis the best we can do, m'dear. Please come!


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> newbies welcome??



I'll vouch for this one, she'll fit right in


----------



## sparkling (Oct 31, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> So how was Praha Sparkly one?



Praha was wonderful...I can see how Disney must have used it as inspiration for some of his fairy castles....and the beer was pretty good as well.


4th Feb might be a bit too close to my Italian trip (God who do I bloody well sound like?  ) so plan ahead without me and who knows nearer the time I might be able to come after all.  


Maybe I should do a private visit to Bristol and not wait for an offical mashup.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 31, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> newbies welcome??


Any friend of Aqua's, etc... yes of course!


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

well friend is pushing it  I know her and she's just like us 

(I met her at this years Glasto )

dunno if we're around or not, never know work plans till closer to the date but shall put it in the diary in pencil


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 31, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> newbies welcome??




this is a pic from the last party so you can put names to faces






l to r bombscare, fizz (nice beard!), fat hamster, bristle, sunspots, cakes and  isambard. 

aqua *did *mention the hat thing didn't she?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 6, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> this is a pic from the last party so you can put names to faces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you lot think im wearing a fecking pumpkin on my head you are very much mistaken......










.....watermelons suit me FAR  better


----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2005)

Please be informed that I have just booked a ticket on Jethro's haycart to attend !


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 9, 2005)

It'll never fly...


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

must pedal faster


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 10, 2005)

I will move heaven and earth to get down for this, seeing as bombscare's gone and got himself a new vehicle!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

Im gonna try and jump the river in it


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 11, 2005)

I reckon you should put in bucket seats, lower the suspension, put on spinning shiny wheel trims, screen washer blue LED's and jobs a good un !


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 11, 2005)

You aint seen me new PC then


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 11, 2005)

you let your Vauxhall Nova side out on your PC then? 

you'll need one of these


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 11, 2005)

Noooooo I've got me eye one something a bit more . . . er . . .neon


----------



## Isambard (Nov 11, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I reckon you should put in bucket seats, lower the suspension, put on spinning shiny wheel trims, screen washer blue LED's and jobs a good un !




Pimp my First Bus!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 11, 2005)

After chrimbo if fizzer-christmas manages to get it down the chimney I might have a compressor which means I can custom paint yer wagon !!


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok what's the etiquette for newens? Should I miss this one and wait around for the next? Or just turn up...?


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Sadie.  It'd be a pleasure to have you along.  Will need to PM you the address nearer the time, though, cos it won't be posted on the boards.

What are you studying at uni?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Hi Sadie.  It'd be a pleasure to have you along.  Will need to PM you the address nearer the time, though, cos it won't be posted on the boards.
> 
> What are you studying at uni?


\

Thanks hamster, it would be cool to meet you all...i'm studying sociology...hope that doesn't have a bearing on the invite


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 12, 2005)

Heh heh - not at all.  I'm doing a part-time masters in the department of Exercise and Health Science just around the corner if you fancy a coffee some time.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Sadie   

Have you met any of the bristol crew before?

If not I'd strongly advice having a somewhat smaller meet with a few peeps in a pub before this event...some people find us a bit...erm...surreal at mash up events lol   

Where abouts in bristol are you young 'un? (term of endearment...use them lots as am one of the more  'mature' crones of the  coven) bet it's the north side of the river...


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Heh heh - not at all.  I'm doing a part-time masters in the department of Exercise and Health Science just around the corner if you fancy a coffee some time.



Sounds acel! I often get a roll of the eyes when I mention sociology..  




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Hi Sadie
> 
> Have you met any of the bristol crew before?
> 
> ...



No worries..young 'un away! Thanks for the advice..not met any yet, so you're probably right about the smaller meet thing,

I'm living Whiteladies way...I realise this is probably one of the only times I'll be able to afford to live in this area so I'm really appreciating it this year!

Whereabouts are you both?


----------



## Isambard (Nov 12, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> am one of the more  'mature' crones of the  coven



Surely you mean "bird of paradise" Fizzer?


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 12, 2005)

Fizzer and friends at last Brizzle mash-up:


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 12, 2005)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Whereabouts are you both?


I'm at Hamster Mansions (of course!) which is about the same distance from the Uni as Whiteladies Road, but in the opposite direction. (Think high-rise blocks behind Stokes Croft/Jamaica Street.)

Fizzer lives *whispers* South of the River.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 12, 2005)

They are all odd uns for sure south of the river.  Be afraid, be very afraid.


But


I do agree get to meet a few 1st then u have some familiar faces at the mash up and they can put the word round that you who you are and then the ice will be broken for you (honest gov)



Plus if u meet up with a few we can eye you up see if ya fit or not


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 12, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I do agree get to meet a few 1st then u have some familiar faces at the mash up and they can put the word round that you who you are and then the ice will be broken for you (honest gov)
> 
> Plus if u meet up with a few we can eye you up see if ya fit or not



Hehe  

Ace, well I don't know how one goes about these things but it sounds cool to me.


----------



## Iam (Nov 13, 2005)

I just turned up and met everyone pretty much at one, iirc.

It's alright, as long as Bombscare and Is don't getcha...


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 14, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Fizzer and friends at last Brizzle mash-up:




Yeah Isambard I'll have those wings back please


I told you last time you cant pick up blokes with em it only works on birds


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah dont let them scare ya off we is a nutty bunch but we is armless mostly.....


These shrooms aint very good.........O M G


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 14, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> some people find us a bit...erm...surreal at mash up events lol


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 15, 2005)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Hehe
> 
> Ace, well I don't know how one goes about these things but it sounds cool to me.


Like Iam said, you just turn up.  I'll PM you the venue for this Friday's meet.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 15, 2005)

Good call hammy

I Thought that might be a good idea


----------



## Iam (Nov 15, 2005)

The most likely outcome will be that you'll leave afterwards with a big grin on your face.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 15, 2005)

Sadie can't make it this weekend, but we may be doing coffee on Thursday at uni, so I'll give you all a full report.   


( @ Sadie - we're lovely really!)

Iam, if you're coming on Friday, will you bring me network card along, there's a love.


----------



## Iam (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh blimey, what an idiot I am.

 

Hammy, I forgot. A thousand apologies. Got a brand new Hard Disk for you too, somewhere. I'll either bring it Friday or bring it down to you one night next week (not certain on making Friday yet).

Sorry again.

 @ self


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 15, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Sadie can't make it this weekend, but we may be doing coffee on Thursday at uni, so I'll give you all a full report.
> 
> 
> ( @ Sadie - we're lovely really!)
> ...




Full report on whats shes like please hammy in Pm of course


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 22, 2005)

We didn't manage coffee last week in the end, o_t_f - maybe this coming Thursday...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 5, 2005)

It feels like counting down to the end of eternity but TWO MONTHS TO GO


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> We didn't manage coffee last week in the end, o_t_f - maybe this coming Thursday...




Awaits results of coffee


----------



## Isambard (Jan 2, 2006)

*BUMP! *


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 3, 2006)

Oi!

Watch who yer bumping into you!   

Sat 4th then...

Evening at home with Hammy and izzy.

Open house is it?

BYO is it as in...food, drinks, ****'s and music?

Let us know<<<<<<<this word looks really strange to me for some wierd reason...know? (sp) shit I hope to fek I still haven't got traces of mdma in my system...cANt possibly...eh? I have to work today!!! agggh! 'know'

WTF was I talking about? Oh yeh...am toying with idea of boogying at vibes first part of night but am willing to go with general consesus..does that makes sense? wtf fek am i blathering on about...


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 3, 2006)

i wish i had more chems in my body, mind is begining to panic about being made redundant, losing car place to live etc etc etc


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 3, 2006)

meanwhile over in France. . .


----------



## Isambard (Jan 3, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh yeh...am toying with idea of boogying at vibes first part of night



Oooooh Vibes!   
You can get a lolly to lick in there off the drag queen on the door.


Those who just fancy a quiet few pints are more than welcome to go (say) to the usual pub (*) on the Friday for a few beers. (*) Or any other pub in the vicinity, open to suggestions.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 3, 2006)

Its bad to take sweets from strangers you know.

And I think a lolly off a drag queen is included in that


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 3, 2006)

Def have to say I will be missing from this 1 folks and i apologise now


----------



## Isambard (Jan 3, 2006)

You away OTF?

If general skinntishness is the issue, just come along to Hamster Mansions anyway and we'll put you on the guest list.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 3, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Those who just fancy a quiet few pints are more than welcome to go (say) to the usual pub (*) on the Friday for a few beers. (*) Or any other pub in the vicinity, open to suggestions.



Is there no pubbage before the mash up at Hamster Towers then? I assumed people would be in the pub for opening hours then going there afterwards.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 3, 2006)

There's ALWAYS pubbage!   

No 100% fixed plans but just wanted to emphasise there was something for everyone.


----------



## JTG (Jan 3, 2006)

think I've arranged to be elsewhere that weekend. Sorry.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 3, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> think I've arranged to be elsewhere that weekend. Sorry.



Unsound?


----------



## JTG (Jan 3, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Unsound?



No, though it is that weekend. Not doing going out for a while.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 3, 2006)

Well if you are in town Jittug would be nice to see you and it's not really going out is it?


----------



## JTG (Jan 3, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Well if you are in town Jittug would be nice to see you and it's not really going out is it?



It's not really being quiet either. And I want to be quiet for a while.


----------



## Velouria (Jan 7, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> However after prolonged behind-the-scenes negotiations the date of the January mash-up has now been democratically decided upon, and it is:
> 
> <drum roll>
> 
> ...


(looks at Easyjet...  )


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 7, 2006)

Bristish Airways looked to be advertising some pretty astonishing special offers to and from Bristol the other day as well.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 8, 2006)

That be so Hammy, saw them last week as I've got to book next week for May Bank Holiday Madness at <a secret location>


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Well now. Saturday 4th eh?

Shiver me timbers. Blimey. Bloomin' 'eck. I appear to be free that weekend.  At the mo.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 11, 2006)

Well fuct mate, I look forward to making your aquaintance in the church of dance!

That isn't a "Spaced" tagline I spy is it?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 11, 2006)

Certainly is guv and it'll be good to finally meet you too. I've heard lots


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 11, 2006)

I've got a bagful of RnB,helium-vocal  happy hardcore and 80s cockrock

so you're sure of a good night

i could throw in some prog rock drum solos and guitar noodling if there's a great demand


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 11, 2006)

You are such a mate.

RnB all night for me please - go on, I know how much you love it.

(still working our way through that bag of sweets from your pre-christmas bash!)


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 11, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> I've got a bagful of RnB,helium-vocal  happy hardcore and 80s cockrock
> 
> so you're sure of a good night


And I've still got your UV light!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 11, 2006)

WTF is "cockrock" and do I really want to know the answer?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 11, 2006)

not as interesting as then name implies, sadly

think big hair and  tight jeans with  a cucumber shoved down the front

bon jovi, whitesnake and so on.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 11, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> bon jovi, whitesnake.



OMG! 
Sounds like the upper school disco, lots of testosterone!


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 23, 2006)

Only twelve-and-a-bit more sleeps!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm at a party in Bristol that night too - 
Any chance someone could PM their mobile number?
In the (quite likely) event that the party I'm at is shite - I'll gladly defect!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 23, 2006)

No sleep till Bristol when I glance at the calendar for the coming week!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2006)

Should I bring some disco lights ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 24, 2006)

So do we have an itinary of the events yet ?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 24, 2006)

Can someone fill me in on what's going on?


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 24, 2006)

Carnage @ Black Swan on 4th ASWEL !


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2006)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Carnage @ Black Swan on 4th ASWEL !









Oh what fun


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 24, 2006)

Careful, i may handcuf u to me and force u 2 go !


----------



## Isambard (Jan 24, 2006)

Oooooh we ought to make a plan innit!


----------



## Iam (Jan 24, 2006)

That sounds remarkably unlike us, dude...


----------



## Isambard (Jan 24, 2006)

Well I'll maybe give the hostess with the mostest a tinkle later.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 24, 2006)

My plan is to turn up to the usual pub at 9. Will anyone be there?


----------



## on_the_fly (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok 


come on


what IS the plan  ?


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 24, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Should I bring some disco lights ?


Yes. 



			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> So do we have an itinary of the events yet ?


No.   



			
				fractionMan said:
			
		

> Can someone fill me in on what's going on?


Maybe. 



			
				Geri said:
			
		

> My plan is to turn up to the usual pub at 9. Will anyone be there?


Maybe not.   



			
				Isambard said:
			
		

> Well I'll maybe give the hostess with the mostest a tinkle later.


Excellent idea!


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 24, 2006)

*Suggested provisional programme:*

Here is a provisional programme:

*Friday evening* (3rd Feb)
Informal meal and gathering of the clans at Hamster Mansions - all welcome -followed by a trip out to Bristol's one and only Vibes.   

*Saturday  *
Daytime: Putting up disco lights, taking down kitchen table, setting up decks etc. 

Lunch: to be obtained from Pie Minister.   

5 p.m. Afternoon tea will be served in the Hamster Mansions library. 

9 p.m. Pub meet as suggested by Geri.

10 p.m onwards: 






*Sunday*

You wha...???


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 24, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I'm at a party in Bristol that night too -
> Any chance someone could PM their mobile number?
> In the (quite likely) event that the party I'm at is shite - I'll gladly defect!


Check PMs, your highness.


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2006)

By the way, with Isambard's agreement I've invited the Tolling Gang along too.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh bloody hell, I knew this would happen...

Really really, sorry and can't go into too much detail on here and have only a few mins before me internet crashes again sooooo....

Some of you may or may not know that my lack of posting  has been due to a family crisis, being fucking robbed ( only shed but they caused a lot of damage and got more than my insurance covers...bombscares bike leathers for example) family crisis ( I know, said it already but it's never ending and consuming my time and emotions)health issues and as always work overload.

Fekking gutted I'm gonna miss the vibes night out as I thought it was gonna be on the ( sat 4th )...  my heads all over the place   ATM

Reason being I am on school camp and wont return until friday late afternoon and bombscare isn't back from house sitting until then either.

I for one will not be in any fit state to then go out, believe me.

We are also both out of action during the day on Sat but will endevour to get to hamster mansions for late evening mash up on the saturday.

I may even consider driving down ( yes me! ) so bombscare can have a few bevvies as I am gonna be drink and chemical free due to health and he will be having a night off deks so he can socialise wiv you nuttahs!  

Be really strange being straight and looking after him for a change lol

See ya ll saturday night (4th)

I'm bringing my camera and vid mhwuahahahaha xxxxxxxx


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Fekking gutted I'm gonna miss the vibes night out as I thought it was gonna be on the ( sat 4th )...  my heads all over the place   ATM


Aww fizzerbird - it's a _provisional_ programme - it doesn't have to be that way.

We could do pub on Friday, Vibes on Saturday, why not?   


Check PMs hun.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 25, 2006)

Fizzer you SHALL go to the ball! 






Slightly revised program to follow this arve I 'spec!

XXX, stiff upper lip babes!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Aww fizzerbird - it's a _provisional_ programme - it doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> We could do pub on Friday, Vibes on Saturday, why not?
> 
> ...


gawd Hammy, I didn't realise the "Vibes" outing was such a serious proposition   
(not sure I'd be able to comply with the dress code    )


----------



## Isambard (Jan 25, 2006)

It's a pick and mix mash-up gentlegreen, there be something for everyone  innit!  


Edit: Will also be chemical free at this bloody rate, throwing shapes off half a frigging Panadol.


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Slightly revised program to follow this arve I 'spec!


Being worked on now... 

GG, Vibes is a longstanding Bristol Urbanites tradition, but it's optional (and so's the dress code ).  I daresay there'll be a pub alternative for those who don't fancy clubbing.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 25, 2006)

One dress code option for next Saturday!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 25, 2006)

Revised Plan


OK me luvvers there be a slight change of the plans:

*Friday* is a very informal affair  at Hamster Mansions, the gathering of tribes, possible beer, possible pie etc etc.

*Saturday*, we’re pulling the pub meet to 8pm. It’s not the same location as the pub we’ve been to for the last couple of mash ups but the one slightly nearer Hamster Mansions. If ye don’t know which one, PM Hammy or me.

About 10-ish, suggestion is any Vibe-ites leave for Vibes via the Griffin - for a quick little stiff one and a grab up the arse from a drag queen.   

People can stay on in the pub and go to Hamster Mansions when they like, Hammy will be opening her burrow from around 10pm.

Vibe-ites then back to Hamster Mansions around 1-ish to join in the mashing.


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2006)

Right, a slight change of plan: 

The visit to Vibes will now be on _Saturday_ night, setting off via The Griffin about 10 p.m.  

Also on Saturday there will be a local pub meet from *8 p.m.* 

Hamster Mansions will be open for a pre-mash-up warm-up from 10 p.m. onwards. And for all the rest of the weekend, come to that, cos I can't walk further than the nearest pub at the moment anyway. 

Friday night is looking like informal meal followed by chilling at home and/or going to the pub.


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 25, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Friday night is looking like informal meal followed by chilling at home* and/or going to the pub.


I mean, chilling at _my_ home, i.e. Hamster Mansions. All welcome, natch.

And I think Isambard is planning a late Friday night sortie to the Old Market area if anyone fancies joining him.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 26, 2006)

so there's no actual mash up event at hamster mansions.

or have i missed something?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 26, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh bloody hell, I knew this would happen...
> 
> Really really, sorry and can't go into too much detail on here and have only a few mins before me internet crashes again sooooo....
> 
> ...



Dont worry Lovie I'll be straight as well and driving so you wont be the only one!!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 26, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> so there's no actual mash up event at hamster mansions.
> 
> or have i missed something?




Nah looks like it   Errm I was really lookin forward to being at hamster mansions for a mash up.... May still meet at the pub etc...but not keen on going in to town  ot to vibes to be honest, which is why with the previous plan it was cool as both things got to happen... oh well as long as I can catch up with some of you its all cool-I'm bringing Donkey with me as well by the way -he is pretty psyched and cant wait to meeet y'all


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 26, 2006)

Me again....  

Ok Ok read the last page properly!!! My initial disapointment has gone as were still meetin at the pub on sat and theres still a amash up at hamster mansions so thats cool   Donkey can only make it on the Sat you see and I may have other plans on the fri night.......

Ok tis all clarified now.....


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2006)

Of COURSE there be a mash up!   
Saturday, 10 - late / early @ Hamster Mansions!


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 26, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> so there's no actual mash up event at hamster mansions.
> 
> or have i missed something?


Errr...yes, you've missed a little something, oh rubbery one.    

There is a mash-up at Hamster Mansions on Saturday 4th Feb, starting at 10 p.m.

And also Mr Rubbershoes, if it's okay with you,

*YOU ARE  THE  DJ!   * ​


----------



## Cakes (Jan 26, 2006)

Oooh! Got any blondie Mr Shoes?


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 26, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> OK me luvvers there be a slight change of the plans






			
				fat hamster said:
			
		

> Right, a slight change of plan



Tee hee - great minds, eh?  I only just noticed that Izzie and I posted the same info at the same time - no wonder everyone's confuzzled!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 26, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> And also Mr Rubbershoes, if it's okay with you,
> 
> *YOU ARE  THE  DJ!   * ​




<gets ready for cockrock> !!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm hoping to call in if thats alright with the Bristolites!

If I do it may well be late - but I'll bring some Jamaican 7"s!


----------



## Cakes (Jan 27, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I'll bring some Jamaican 7"s!


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounding better and better.   

Kalidarkone, if a few of us chip in for the ingredients, will you make your jamaican punch again?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 29, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Sounding better and better.
> 
> Kalidarkone, if a few of us chip in for the ingredients, will you make your jamaican punch again?






Yeah Course -with Pleasure


----------



## Isambard (Jan 29, 2006)

Kali, let me know what goes in it innit cos I can go to ChavSava what is cheaper in Zummerzet than that there Brizzle, yeah but.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Kali, let me know what goes in it innit cos I can go to ChavSava what is cheaper in Zummerzet than that there Brizzle, yeah but.




yeah but you wont be able to get the right authentic ingredients-trust me!!! Cnt even get em outside of Easton and St Pauls  

i reckon it will cost about £20 to make it and yeah I would apreciate some dosh for it cos I wont be drinking it, as I'm not drinking at the mo.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 30, 2006)

u lot prob know but there is gner8r 2 on the way, forget details soz, on squatjuice somewhere


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 31, 2006)

Hola peeps,

Reeeeet prob last time I get online before I'm back on friday.

As it stands this moment in time (and as our life has been very changable of late this well could change yet again    ) Bombscare and I will endevour to meet you guys in the pub before vibes. On the feeling protective towards Bombscare front, I may ommit the Griffin LOL and head for vibes all depends how the big man feels at the time.   

We'll pop back to hammy's for a quick cuppa and then head off home for some much needed rest and recouperation...roll on klub kaboo, hopefully our lives wont be so manic!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 31, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> u lot prob know but there is gner8r 2 on the way, forget details soz, on squatjuice somewhere



Oh gawd...when? where? will I be fit enough , have cash, the time or the inclination...I think this year I need a lesson on time management and prioritising...


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 31, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> u lot prob know but there is gner8r 2 on the way, forget details soz, on squatjuice somewhere



Any chance of saying that again in English?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 31, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Any chance of saying that again in English?




There is a club night coming to Bristol-gener8r (generator) the details are on a web site? called squat Juice...  


See Geri!! I understand Welsh!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 31, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Any chance of saying that again in English?




Yeah I loved the first one.......


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 31, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> We'll pop back to hammy's for a quick cuppa


We're talking post-1 a.m. here...no worries, fizzer, I'll make sure the kettle's on!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> There is a club night coming to Bristol-gener8r (generator) the details are on a web site? called squat Juice...
> 
> 
> See Geri!! I understand Welsh!!!



  hehe

here's all i can find so far


> *Gener8r 2*
> KSS , DMT, FUCKED RIGHT UP, RAVENOUS, PRANK, DISSEDENT, KETWORK 23, DISJUNKT, HAVOK, TURBO TWATS, TOSSERS, TINKY WINK
> 
> + more tba & more info soon......


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 31, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> We're talking post-1 a.m. here...no worries, fizzer, I'll make sure the kettle's on!




Are those farley's rusks ?


----------



## Isambard (Jan 31, 2006)

nah disco biscuits innit!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 31, 2006)

is it possible for a cyberfairy and a tangerinedream to maybe meet up for pie  or the pub later? Promise to behave


----------



## fat hamster (Jan 31, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> is it possible for a cyberfairy and a tangerinedream to maybe meet up for pie  or the pub later? Promise to behave


Why would it not be? You gonna come and eat pie with us at Hamster Mansions then?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 31, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Why would it not be? You gonna come and eat pie with us at Hamster Mansions then?


would love very much to if we get it together   If not, maybe meet up at pub later


----------



## WasGeri (Feb 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hehe
> 
> here's all i can find so far



I sincerely hope you are not intending to turn up on Saturday ddraig, or I will give you a piece of my mind over your despicable actions on the other thread - cheering from the sidelines and calling for posters to be banned, FFS.


----------



## sparkling (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a good one everybody and hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Iam (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, I'm definitely not going to be able to make Friday night, I'm afraid.

That's the clubbing night, right?

I'm hoping I'll still be able to put in an appearance sometime on Saturday.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 1, 2006)

See you Saturday Iam!   

<considers wardrobe>


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> I sincerely hope you are not intending to turn up on Saturday ddraig, or I will give you a piece of my mind over your despicable actions on the other thread - cheering from the sidelines and calling for posters to be banned, FFS.



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight    that's me told then!
fyi that post was about providing info to my forum and geograohical neighbours, some of who i know enjoyed the first one. 
that ok with you ma'am? or should i be worried now


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight    that's me told then!


Yep.


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 1, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Well, I'm definitely not going to be able to make Friday night, I'm afraid.
> 
> That's the clubbing night, right?
> 
> I'm hoping I'll still be able to put in an appearance sometime on Saturday.


The clubbing's on Saturday in fact, Iam - some peeps are going to be spending a while at Vibes between t'pub and t'mansions.  Others of us will be mashing it up chez hamster from 10 o'clock-ish.  Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 1, 2006)

fuck it. edit


----------



## Callie (Feb 1, 2006)

have fun everyone


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Yep.


  

i wasn't planning to come on sat anyway, can't afford it and nowhere on this thread have i said i was even thinking of going. 

i was simply passing on some info that i thought some people on this forum would appreciate, and hey looks like some of them do. probably won't be able to make that even.

do u or geri seriously think i'd turn up to bristol without arrangement/saying so?   
that is all i have to say, thankyou.


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i was simply passing on some info that i thought some people on this forum would appreciate, and hey looks like some of them do. probably won't be able to make that even.


Seems a bit odd to post it in the middle of a thread about a party/meet-up then.

<shrugs>


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2006)

OK . this saturday's party at   hamster mansions  will give you the chance to  

_*live the life of  a superstar DJ*_

I'll be bringing my decks up but won't be able to play all night. so feel free to bring some records along if you want to have a go. 

you'll be provided with all the normal trappings of a jet-setting superstar DJ - unlimited coke*, groupies*, first class travel (with built-in jacuzzi)*, assorted flunkies* and a ticket to the VIP area*


also bring any mix CDs** that could be whacked on if theres no DJ in a capable state. best to burn a copy that you don't mind leaving behind to add to the party box

*subject to availability

** No RnB under any circumstances. I mean it


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 1, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> unlimited coke










> best to burn a copy that you don't mind leaving behind to add to the party box


<hamster makes a bit more space at the back of her nest>


----------



## Isambard (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I'm in London, (slight panic after waking up in strange bed this morning     ) and provided I can get to Paddington after a night out in Brixton I'll see yous Friday/Saturday.


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 2, 2006)

Just heard from Mation - she'll be down for the weekend.   




			
				Isambard said:
			
		

> provided I can get to Paddington after a night out in Brixton


You'd so better make it here - or _else_!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 2, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> OK . this saturday's party at   hamster mansions  will give you the chance to
> 
> _*live the life of  a superstar DJ*_
> 
> ...




I never get any of that !!


All I get is "ave you got any house ?" and i hope your gonna tidy up after yourself.

The groupies are ok though


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 2, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Well I'm in London, (slight panic after waking up in strange bed this morning     ) and provided I can get to Paddington after a night out in Brixton I'll see yous Friday/Saturday.


you better be on the way to the albert, squire.

I'm real gutted to miss this (am moving this w/end, and there's also unsound)


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 2, 2006)

btw; apols to everyone if we deliver Isambard to you in a, umm, damaged condition.   
and i'll see you lot in march


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> <...>
> also bring any mix CDs** that could be whacked on if theres no DJ in a capable state. best to burn a copy that you don't mind leaving behind to add to the party box
> 
> <....>
> ...


I have only today acquired a cutting edge *Morris dance * compilation


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 2, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I have only today acquired a cutting edge *Morris dance * compilation


Woo-hoo!

<breaks out the old bells and bonking stick!>


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 2, 2006)

is it old skool style or nu morris?


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 2, 2006)

Definitely nu-morris in my case -lookee! 







Though I haven't danced with that lot for about 15 years.



Oh hang on...you were asking about gentlegreen's music, weren't you?


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Arse*

<lurgi alert>

Sorry chaps but you won't be seeing myself or secretsquirrel due to us both being fully lurgied-up. 

I'm quite pissed off - haven't been ill since this time last YEAR, why NOW???!!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2006)

tis just the season to be lurgy 

would have been nice to see you and ss


----------



## Cakes (Feb 3, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!
> 
> <breaks out the old bells and bonking stick!>


oooo

....err


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 3, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Seems a bit odd to post it in the middle of a thread about a party/meet-up then.
> 
> <shrugs>



hammy hon, I think ddraig may have been genuinely drawing it to my attention as one of those 'who may be interested' as quite frequently we chat in d n b chat and on topaz music threads...not sure wtf is going on with regards to whats happened on an other thread or anything else but hey ther ya go innit   

Just got back from camp....have to say several of the kids have broken out in chicken pox...and I appear to have a few spots popping up meself...though I had them as a child so it can't be that... right? felt a bit odd in a snuffly kinda of way at the begining of the week but apart from being tired I feel much better for having spent time in the fresh air eating organic food and getting plenty of excersise. I cant have chicken pox...I'm going to Spain next week!!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm planning to stick my head in and say hello if thats OK with everyone.
I've got some relevant Phone nos - what time is the shindig likely to go on until?
(or is that a stupid question?!)


----------



## Isambard (Feb 3, 2006)

Hola Chica!    Zou can onlz have Chicken Pox once innit.

KBT, partz goes on until we can see the sun rising from the vista at Hamster Mansions - and a bit longer!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 3, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> KBT, partz goes on until we can see the sun rising from the vista at Hamster Mansions - and a bit longer!



Perfick


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 3, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Hola Chica!    Zou can onlz have Chicken Pox once innit.
> 
> KBT, partz goes on until we can see the sun rising from the vista at Hamster Mansions - and a bit longer!



Hola!

Ah so it's teenage spots then...


----------



## Isambard (Feb 3, 2006)

So any plans for this evening?


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 3, 2006)

Only vinho liquoroso, eating sausages and terrifying the neighbours.  

*hic*


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm coming to the pub then im off to the croft for a gig then i'll pop in to hammys
Donkey may come but hes working and a short shift means he may turn up in bris at 3am..... 

Still want the punch yeah? If so then i'll ring ya hammy and drop it round some time tomorrow before the pub prob....


----------



## sparkling (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder if Hammy's neighbours will pop in again or were they too traumatised by the last one?  

Wish I was gonna be there....<going off to sulk now but might pop back and see how you all are>


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 4, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I'm coming to the pub then im off to the croft for a gig then i'll pop in to hammys


Excellent.  Looking forward to seeing you.  Have you been in touch with highpriestess BTW?


> Donkey may come but hes working and a short shift means he may turn up in bris at 3am.....


We'll still be here...   


> Still want the punch yeah? If so then i'll ring ya hammy and drop it round some time tomorrow before the pub prob....


Yes please!  Got some dosh for you 'n' all (further donations still gratefully received  )


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 4, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I wonder if Hammy's neighbours will pop in again or were they too traumatised by the last one?


Well, we frightened another one yesterday evening.  

Nice young fellow. I'd never met him, but he recently moved in across the road, and had offered some beer on Freecycle a week or so ago which I'd accepted with the mash-up in mind.  He kindly brought it round, only to be greeted by Isambard , half awake in his pyjamas at six in the evening, saying jovially "Come in, come in, you must be the neighbour with the beer!"  He bravely came downstairs (past the skull, the stuffed snake and various paintings of half-naked angels), and was promptly engaged by Mation in chat about the intricacies of spatial hearing, whilst Baby Hamster gazed at him silently and I tried to sign him up there and then to the Dove Street Action Group...he finally scarpered when I explained that we mostly knew each other from the internet. He _said_ he'll be back tonight, but we'll see.  


> Wish I was gonna be there....<going off to sulk now but might pop back and see how you all are>


<sulks back at the sparkly one because she won't be here>


----------



## Isambard (Feb 4, 2006)

We're about to start putting the lights up, after a cup of tea!


----------



## sparkling (Feb 4, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Well, we frightened another one yesterday evening.
> 
> Nice young fellow. I'd never met him, but he recently moved in across the road, and had offered some beer on Freecycle a week or so ago which I'd accepted with the mash-up in mind.  He kindly brought it round, only to be greeted by Isambard , half awake in his pyjamas at six in the evening, saying jovially "Come in, come in, you must be the neighbour with the beer!"  He bravely came downstairs (past the skull, the stuffed snake and various paintings of half-naked angels), and was promptly engaged by Mation in chat about the intricacies of spatial hearing, whilst Baby Hamster gazed at him silently and I tried to sign him up there and then to the Dove Street Action Group...he finally scarpered when I explained that we mostly knew each other from the internet. He _said_ he'll be back tonight, but we'll see.
> 
> <sulks back at the sparkly one because she won't be here>




Love it love it.  I can just picture the scene.  Keep me updated.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Excellent.  Looking forward to seeing you.  Have you been in touch with high priestess





She is In India!! for 6 weeks - she has about a month left-lucky cow


----------



## Isambard (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, just back from getting some stuff - "sorrz Sir we onlz have long blue Rizlas" - and there a mammoth ammount of space now to boogie and chill !


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2006)

i'm sorting out the records now

it'll be fluffier than bomscare's usual choice of  techno or acid techno    

but there's some hard stuff as well for those who like it


----------



## Isambard (Feb 4, 2006)

We want cockrock!

<shakes head to The Final Countdown!>


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 4, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> there a mammoth ammount of space now to boogie and chill !


Truly Hamster Mansions is transformed!    

We have disco lights, punch and everything - and_ loads_ of space!


----------



## on_the_fly (Feb 4, 2006)

Ima  tad pissed so noyt sure ill make out of the house much ish like

blimy what gone past 8pm already christ on a bike taxi not ready argh no help oo eek


----------



## Cakes (Feb 4, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I'm coming to the pub then im off to the croft for a gig then i'll pop in to hammys...


oooh that's Butcher's gig! hope you enjoyed it!

I dont think I'm going to make it out.    I'm still/already in my pyjamas, have been brought cakes and am drinking gin in bedsitland. I think I'd better wright off tonight and seize the day tomorrow!

Sorry guys, have a smashin time though!

xxxx


----------



## Isambard (Feb 5, 2006)

When Madoona met a Birmingham go-go Boz mIt Rum mit specials in a sorRz, "face" pub met Rostock Lesbians and her far too buff brother met Morse coDE from Easton met the ladz with the braces met HUNKZ MANAGER James from the new TescTo Metro near Hamster MansionS!


----------



## sparkling (Feb 5, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> When Madoona met a Birmingham go-go Boz mIt Rum mit specials in a sorRz, "face" pub met Rostock Lesbians and her far too buff brother met Morse coDE from Easton met the ladz with the braces met HUNKZ MANAGER James from the new TescTo Metro near Hamster MansionS!




    Been a long night Isambard?    hunk manager from tescos eh?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 5, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> hunk manager from tescos eh?


  

I think that's what they call the person in charge of meat produce.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 5, 2006)

Morning all.  Hope you had fun.

I'll make the next one, honest.


----------



## Iam (Feb 5, 2006)

Ummm, ello.

*holds head*

Got a bit lost last night, on a secret mission.

Sorry I missed you all. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## sparkling (Feb 5, 2006)

They seem to have all gone quiet?  Is Hampster mansions still there?  Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 5, 2006)

Brilliant time 

<falls back to sleep>


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, better late than never (having finally come to the end of Kalidarkone's punch   *hic* ). 

Big  b-i-i-i-i-g shouts out to Kali; to gentlegreen who sorted out all the electrics (no mean feat!) and provided us with disco lights; Isambard and Mation who worked hard all day getting two big clear spaces ready; and Rubbershoes who manned the decks and brought us alll sorts of lovely chilled music.

Lovely to see fizzerbird and djbombscare too, and also popular former urbanite bristle-krs - not to mention four (count them, sparkling, four!  ) astonished but delighted neighbours who arrived at about 3 a.m.  

I went to bed at 5.30 a.m.  

I think I must be getting younger again.


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 7, 2006)

One very odd thing happened. 

The fold-out table with all the booze on it - that's the table which I_Hate_Beckham sat on and broke at the fizzerbash in 2004, and which was reattached to the living room wall by Squelch post-mushy-fest 2005 - decided to celebrate the first mash-up of 2006 by spontaneously falling off the wall some 24 hours _after_ the party.


----------



## Isambard (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm back in the mess of Isambard Mansions.   

Of the 48 hours I spent at my folks in Somerset I was asleep 24 of them......


----------



## sparkling (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm very glad to hear from you all.  I was beginning to worry that the usual standard had not been kept....but it sounds like all was well ie very silly and messy.

When is the next one then?


----------

